# Pirates of the Caribbean - Jack Sparrow meets Lamb Of God



## drumbart - Bartek Beben (Dec 26, 2011)

Just finished my take on He's a Pirate from Pirates of the Caribbean sound track. Laid To Rest FTW  Metal!

Bartek Beben - He's a Pirate



Cheers!

Bartek


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Dec 27, 2011)

siiick! \m/


----------



## Domkid118 (Jan 6, 2012)

aaeerrhhhh


----------



## Varcolac (Jan 6, 2012)

The opening phrases from the Pirates theme sounds remarkably similar to the Elder Scrolls theme.


----------



## Varcolac (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## terrormuzik (Jan 9, 2012)

Arrrr!


----------

